# Kasha the Thylawolf? o:



## KashaPaw (Apr 30, 2010)

Name: Kasha Paw
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Species: Thylawolf (Thylacine-Arctic Wolf hybrid)
Height: Roughly 5'5"
Weight: 125 pounds, last I checked anyway

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Brown hair with a weird 'Nancy Drew' curl at the end, white and brown mostly short furred but rather fluffy on his elbows and 'cheeks'.
- Markings: Brown thylacine stripes on his tail and butt.
- Eye color: Brown
- Other features: Wears glasses and more often than not has an Invader ZIM shirt on, is rarely seen without his sketchbook and iPod. Has 'buck-fangs.'
Behavior and Personality: Easy-going and open-minded but often worries about little things and stressing himself out. Loves to travel and is always planning things in his head, usually to the point he gets so lost in his own little world he forgets about the real one. Is also a total history and biology dork who can go on and on about things no one really cares about.

Skills: Doodling monsters, singing randomly out car windows, dark humor, 'natural' things.
Weaknesses: Socially stunted, over analyzes things way too much, has trouble getting words out sometimes, has terrible sinuses. 

Likes: Dark humor, catchy songs, dancing, singing, doodling, spicy food, sushi, cool breezes, the ocean, Invader ZIM, spooky things/places
Dislikes: Humidity, most vegetables (funny, considering he's mostly a vegetarian), bug bites, teenagers laughing, most children, bad techno 

History: Born and raised New Englander who loves simple things and feeling free. Grew up with a rough family life but all-in-all tries his best to look only at the positive aspects of his childhood. 

---

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually wears dark clothes but that's more just because the clothes he likes come that way. In the summer he's all Birkenstock sandals and ZIM tank-tops and in the winter he's usually in hooker boots and a ZIM hoodie/T-shirt combo. Almost always in long, black or tan jeans. Always wears his ankh and compass and usually wears a pleather collar three sizes too big. 

Picture: 






Goal: To travel around the world seeing all he can. Also, massage therapy degree ftw. 
Profession: Right now he's still looking for whatever job he can get but he'll be going to school for Massage Therapy once his move in with his boyfriend is settled. 
Personal quote: _"Enjoy it while you can, it's just like the weather, so quit complainin' brother, no one lives forever."_ - 'No One Lives Forever' Oingo Boingo
Theme song: "I Am What I Am" - Gloria Gaynor 
Birthdate: February 23rd 1990
Star sign: Pisces 

Favorite food: Octopus Stew, Crawfish Po' boy 
Favorite drink: Slush puppies, Coke, Bawles, Dr. Pepper, Cherry Coke
Favorite location: Newport, RI, Provincetown, MA
Favorite weather: Rainy nights followed by sunny days. 
Favorite color: Any shade of green.

Least liked food: Tomatoes 
Least liked drink: Prune juice (Tastes like assss)
Least liked location: Fall River, MA
Least liked weather: Slushy rain that makes snow gross. 

Favorite person: John Lennon? Bill Maher? He's not really a big 'people-person.' He likes actions but knows no one is perfect.  
Least liked person: Looots of those. That 'God Hates Fags' dude? Doesn't 'hate' anyone but he certainly doesn't 'like' too many people.
Friends: True friends? Those're far and few between but people like Bliv, Sorethumb, Hartless, Star Luna, Pop, Rodent, Jessica, Maniatica-kila pretty much make up the group.
Relations: Mother, grandmother, more aunts/uncles/cousins than you can shake a stick at. 
Enemies: No enemies really. Too much time and energy goes into hating. 
Significant other: Bliv Luuurves him
Orientation: Proud Pansexual c:


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

Thylawolf? How the fuck did that happen? Thylacines are/were marsupials, not canids.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Thylawolf? How the fuck did that happen? Thylacines are/were marsupials, not canids.


Unrealistic hybrids are fun, man. I had a hyena-tiger once.


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Aren't thylacines kangaroos and whatnot?


----------



## KashaPaw (Apr 30, 2010)

XD Well, duuurrrrrr.
And in real life, thylacines and wolves can't make babies...
Just like how in real life _foxes don't talk or wear clothes_. ;P


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Aren't thylacines kangaroos and whatnot?



They were marsupial's, like kangaroo's, but they looked more like a wolf or a dog.


----------



## KashaPaw (Apr 30, 2010)

:3 Thylacines just the proper name for the 'Tasmanian Tiger.' And yep, they're (well, WERE) marsupials. <3 Marsupials with a really scary yawn. xD


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> They were marsupial's, like kangaroo's, but they looked more like a wolf or a dog.


ah


----------



## KashaPaw (Apr 30, 2010)

Heck yes they are!  *High-five*


----------

